# BMOQ for NAVRES and AIRRES



## NfN (30 May 2011)

Hello, I am a current university student and I am extremely interested in joining any of the reserve forces as an officer-cadet, NAVRES and AIRRES in particular. I've read around and I take it that NAVRES and AIRRES do NOT allow for either the BMOQ or even BMQ to be taken part-time (weekends)? Is this true? I guess only the Army Reserves allow for part-time basic training? If they aren't than I suppose I'd join the Army Reserves instead, as it allows for the part-time service, but then does that mean the BMOQ is offered as often as the BMQ in the fall and winter?

Thank you, and sorry if this has been recently asked... I couldn't find anything.


----------



## cjr (3 Jun 2011)

I'm not sure about the Air Reserve but the majority of officer recruits in the NavRes are university students and courses are held in the summer specifically to accommodate them.  Some people get sent to St Jean at other times of the year but it can be difficult to get loaded on such a course.


----------



## Jackson10 (6 Jun 2011)

I am doing weekend BMQ with the army reserves now. I looked at the others, but the army was the only way to do the weekend BMQ. Once completed, I do a two week block for the leadership portion, and therefore fully complete BMOQ.


----------

